# ...i 4.000 di underhouse!!!



## Angel.Aura

*► E sono 4.000!  ** * 


*   Happy [4th] postiversary  *​
Complimenti underhouse, ogni _post_ un pezzo da manuale. 

Laura


----------



## giovannino

4.000, eh? Chi l'avrebbe detto? Sembri un ragazzino!

Mi mancano i tuoi _threads_ in cui fai scervellare i madrelingua nella ricerca della traduzione di espressioni idiomatiche italiane. A quando il prossimo?

Complimenti e centomila di questi _posts_


----------



## kittykate

(contando sulle dita di una mano) Bravo, bravo, bravo, bravo...(certo che fino a quattromila è lunga!) 

...beh, facciamo che ogni bravo vale 1000?! 

Complimenti, underhouse 

caterina


----------



## TimLA

Over 4,000 absolutely superb contributions.
I thank you for all of your help to me, and the rest of the group...
Congratulations...keep up the outstanding work...in all languages...


----------



## TrentinaNE

Complimenti, underhouse.  E quattro mille grazie.  

Elisabetta


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Complimenti e grazie per il costante aiuto!*


----------



## underhouse

Grazie di cuore (veramente) a tutti!



giovannino said:


> Complimenti e centomila di questi _posts_


 
Grazie giovannino, ma centomila è veramente difficile...forse Paul...


----------



## danalto

Evvai! Ammazza quanto chiacchieri!


----------



## Saoul

Grande! Complimenti per la costanza e la precisione. WRF non sarebbe lo stesso senza di te.


----------



## brian

*Complimenti*, underhouse!  Thank you for your brilliant questions and your equally brilliant answers.


----------



## GavinW

Well done! Always a pleasure.


----------

